# Can plants still bud in 40 degree weather



## mbg6231 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in the northeast and my plant is still in veg and I looked at a sunlight calender and it said that over hear the 12/12 cycle naturally starts on September 19, 2009 and since it usualy takes 2 months for plants to fully bud do you think they will grow in 40 degree weather because I know soon as it hits November it's going to be 40's and 50's.


----------



## 420Seattle (Aug 9, 2009)

IMO....plant slows and even stops growing at 60f..good luck..can these be braught inside ..or they in ground?  take care and be safe


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow ! Whats it like in summer ? If my memory serves me right ..thats like 5 degrees celcius and frost will kill your plant . It may survive 1 or 2 if it is mature but i don't think its advisable ! It should be flowering now ! You may need to bring it inside as 50-55 fahreinheit approaches ..better to be safe than sorry IMHO ! Peace and take care !


----------



## mbg6231 (Aug 9, 2009)

Man. My plants in the ground and I know theirs no way I can take it out.


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2009)

outdoor plants DO NOT wait for 12/12 to bud... they 'should' begin flowering any day now...ANY day. 
   And will be mature to harvest *by* mid october "in most cases".


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 9, 2009)

NE also, and I never have problems with the cold. The weather will tell the plant to do it's thing. Of all my plants my three biggest still aren't flowering yet, obviously sativa. They will be done by the end of october, but if they aren't, that's too bad 'cause you'll have to pull 'em anyway. I have only had a few that went into november over the years, and they were all bag seed. Last years kali mist (serious seeds, sativa) was done almost on the last day of oct., and generally I can just start harvesting during the second week. So, unless you get lake effect snow or live above NY, you should be fine.

Edit: If they started today, which is more than likely since all of my big girls did have a few flowers, then twelve weeks is the first of november.


----------



## mountain man (Aug 9, 2009)

I live on a  mountain lake in the pacific northwest near the canadian border. The only "lake effect"  we get is a unusual warmth from the waters nearby. This is a good thing. We don't get "lake effect" snows. When the snows start to come in november, it piles up 4 to 8 feet deep.
  The plants metabolism slows down a bunch at 40 degree temps. A mature plant can take several frosts without much notice. However, any continued bud growth or production becomes a near standstill. Indica dominate for serious outdoor strains that will finish. Sativas are tuff to get to finish in these parts.........


----------



## leafminer (Aug 9, 2009)

That's really funny Mountain Man because it is the exact opposite for me, because I have the exact opposite temp problem. Sativas survive, indicas die..


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 9, 2009)

I know a couple of people who live near lake Erie, and when November comes, it starts snowing almost every day and contiues until march. They call it lake effect snow, and it affects all the areas around it. From Erie PA to Buffalo NY, to Detroit MI, and I would imagine London Canada on the other side would be affected too. Also, depending on which side of a mountain you live on you can get the same kind of thing, but I've only read about that.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 9, 2009)

The plants will flower in time. If they are sativas, you may not be able to finish them up completely but you will still have some high quality smoke. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## mountain man (Aug 9, 2009)

Those types of snows are near BIG water and and almost evaporative type flurry that is never ending. Its not snows like we get because of being in the middle of the Rocky Mountains. It has NOTHING with the smallish mountainous lake in which i live. Just another Ice fishing/snowmobile season here !
  Lake effects can be a nasty wind spray or snow, but mostly its a warmer harbor on its shores . As the water is not the temperature of its land counterparts yet and creat a humid warmth. Here, its what makes the Bing Cherries able to adapt.


----------



## mbg6231 (Aug 12, 2009)

Im growing in nyc so I hope it is not to cold hear and my plant make 70 days today and is 25 inches I just hope it starts budding soon so I can get some type of good yield. Does a plant have to be 3 months old to start budding on it's own.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 12, 2009)

mbg6231 said:
			
		

> Im growing in nyc so I hope it is not to cold hear and my plant make 70 days today and is 25 inches I just hope it starts budding soon so I can get some type of good yield. Does a plant have to be 3 months old to start budding on it's own.



Plants usually are ready to flower by 4-6 weeks when they are sexually mature.  So your plant should show flowers any day if it isn't already.

Happy Growing!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 13, 2009)

Relax Bro...you will be fine 

The MJ plant has a mind of it's own when it comes to your question...and it's mind is to finish the cycle it was meant to 

No worries...let Momma :watchplant: Nature do Her Thing

Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------

